#ubuntu-ke 2011-08-04
<ebel>  /cs access #ubuntu-ie list
#ubuntu-ke 2013-07-30
<kagz> hi any body around??
<kagz> hi
<kagz> any one around ??
<kagz> hi anyone around???
<kagz__> hi anyone around
#ubuntu-ke 2013-07-31
<mojo706_> hello 1 a.m haha
#ubuntu-ke 2013-08-02
<museele> Anyone home?
<kipingor> Hey
<kipingor> I was sure I will be in my own all day
<museele> Hehe...seems not
<kipingor> But I guess its just you and I
